# The secrets of LLAP-GOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Andy Moynihan

I had no choice but to put this in the "deadly mistake" thread. You understand.

But it belonged here on its own because it cracks me up.

Forgive me Monty Python wherever you are.

Enjoy!

http://www.llapgoch.org.uk/


----------



## Xue Sheng

Andy Moynihan said:


> entire panzer divisions will melt to pulp as you master every situation without INADEQUACY.


 
:lfao:

I GOTTA LEARN THIS


----------



## CoryKS

Is it really teh d3adly?  Do you take a check?


----------



## arnisador

Weren't the Welsh conquered some 700 years ago?


----------



## Cirdan

> No longer need you feel WEAK, helpless, INDECISIVE, NOT fascinating and ASHAMED of your genital dimensions.


 
Man, this thing is going to put all the McDojos out of business!


----------



## Steel Tiger

Its truly a masterpiece.  I had the poster on my door when I was at university.  Plenty read it, no one wanted to take classes though.  funny that.


----------



## exile

arnisador said:


> Weren't the Welsh conquered some 700 years ago?



Yes, and they've been plagued by those damned sarcastic vicars ever since! No _wonder_ this was mentioned in the piece... :lol:



Steel Tiger said:


> Its truly a masterpiece.  I had the poster on my door when I was at university.  Plenty read it, no one wanted to take classes though.  funny that.



Who but Monty Python, eh?

The scary part is this: half the full-page ads in Black Belt are virtually indisinguishable from the Llap-Goch 'promo'. But _they_ seem to ask you to take them _seriously_... in a way, that's even funnier, eh?


----------



## jamz

Anyone else click the "submit" button?

*Form processing failed*

 The form you submitted has not been processed.  Reason as follows: Sioux(TM) 3.4 Web server CGI script exception:
 0104d Service revoked
 0188E* Client account suspended (id=agv name="Arthur Gannet (Violence) Ltd")
 0188E-
 0188E-  Finance department note :-
 0188E-   We have been unable to contact Mr Gannet for over two months .
 0188E-   If anyone knows the whereabouts of Mr Gannet please contact
 0188E-  the SlaterNet accounts department urgently as his account is
 0188E-  overdue for payment  --tjs
  SlaterNet Web Hosting Services

:lol:


----------



## CoryKS

exile said:


> The scary part is this: half the full-page ads in Black Belt are virtually indisinguishable from the Llap-Goch 'promo'. But _they_ seem to ask you to take them _seriously_... in a way, that's even funnier, eh?


 
Now _that_ opens up some interesting possibilities...  we should take up a collection and get a full page Llap-Goch ad in Black Belt magazine.


----------



## exile

CoryKS said:


> Now _that_ opens up some interesting possibilities...  we should take up a collection and get a full page Llap-Goch ad in Black Belt magazine.



You wanna bet that we'd probably get enough sign-ups to at least pay for the ad? I'm sure of it.

Of course, we'd have to split the profits with the Python...


----------



## jim777

I'll throw in 10 bucks


----------



## JBrainard

That was too funny.


----------



## theletch1

exile said:


> The scary part is this: half the full-page ads in Black Belt are virtually indisinguishable from the Llap-Goch 'promo'. But _they_ seem to ask you to take them _seriously_... in a way, that's even funnier, eh?


or really, really depressing because so many people do, indeed take them seriously.


----------

